# fish shaped bottle



## carobran (Jul 4, 2011)

got a new bottle at the flea market,its 13 in. tall and the body is shaped like a fish with a 3 in. neck,was something in it are was it just for decoration[8|]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 4, 2011)

HI carobran:  It could be a great one, but we will need more information regarding embossed markings and pictures.  RED Matthews


----------



## carobran (Jul 4, 2011)

dont know how to post pictures,GOT to figure out how,can tell you its quite detailed and has no markings


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Brandon, at that height I can all but guarantee it's a wine bottle from most likely Italy. A pic would confirm but I'm confident 1980ish.


----------



## carobran (Jul 4, 2011)

it has bubbles in the base ,i figured it was older than that[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

Bubbles aren't always the most accurate indicator. I have a Bromo Seltzer that is an Automatic Bottle Machine, should be clear as a bell but its loaded with bubbles. I have to agree with the 1980's wine. Email me the pic(s) and IO can post them for you. Swiz


----------



## carobran (Jul 5, 2011)

dont know how to email pics either,when it comes to computers im clueless,funny how they put something like wine in a bottle shaped like a fish,im confused about the seams though,it runs from the base to the base of the neck,then about a quarter in. to the side is what appears to be a partial seam that runs from the beginning of the lip down the neck and tapers off about an inch into the body


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

Does it look like this Branden ??


----------



## carobran (Jul 5, 2011)

yep,are those aqua,this is clear


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

The center one looks clear, these held Italian wine and they made them in the late 50's thru the 90's I believe. They even sell them today with flavored oils and dry pasta in them. Cool to see in the window, they come in many colors, and if you do a "fish" search on e-bay in the bottles category you can make a nice display of them....Jim


----------



## carobran (Jul 5, 2011)

thanx for the help,i agree, it looks great in a window[]


----------

